

Ask HN: 60 days of employment before health insurance? - ARobotics

I was recently offered a software engineering job, but told I wouldn't be eligible for the company health plan for the first 60 days of employment.<p>This seems like a big red flag to me for how they view/treat employees, but maybe it's a standard practice of which I'm unaware.  Do other companies do this?  Would you work somewhere with this policy?
======
sp332
I think the job I'm at now made me wait 90 days. It didn't seem too unusual.
Well anyway they had a 90-day "probabtionary" period where either side could
just decide that it wasn't working out and walk away, so I guess it makes
sense to put off health insurance etc. for that time.

------
OneBytePerGreen
Happened to me at a small company that was swimming in cash (swank offices).

They told me that if you get seriously ill within the first 60 days, you can
sign up for COBRA and be covered from then on through your previous employer's
health insurance.

You have 60 days to decide if you want COBRA or not, so even if you don't go
for COBRA right away, you are "safe" (sort of) for 60 days. Got diagnosed with
cancer on day 59? Sign up with COBRA, pronto.

Implied: If you do get seriously ill right after starting - the new company
wouldn't want you working for them anyway.

This is Uh-merica, roll with it ;)

------
cd34
The Aetna Small Business policy I have requires a 90 day period before new
employees are eligible for coverage. In the past, we have covered 50% of their
Cobra payments from their prior employer or in one case, paid 50% of their
current individual policy.

Florida requires employers to pay 50% of the health insurance premiums, but
only for the company policy. I just figured it was the right thing to do as it
is a benefit and it didn't seem right to shortchange people for 90 days.

------
thejteam
I guess each locality has their own standards. In every company I have worked
for(in Maryland), insurance started the first of the month following your
start date(so between 1 and 30 days.) Not a state law either, because most
retail workerslocally , once they get full time, have to wait 60-90 days. With
a family I'm not so sure I would take a job with a 60 day wait.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I've had to wait at at least 1 job I had, although it was years ago during the
dot-com boom, & I don't recall how long I had to wait. It didn't matter to me
at the time, and I didn't think anything of it.

I recently read a book on hiring, and it said it's a common practice.

------
byoung2
I've never worked for a company that did that, but I've heard of some that do.
Ask for an exemption to that rule, or failing that, try to negotiate a signing
bonus that would cover COBRA or an individual plan.

------
tommccabe
I've had to wait 60-90 days for insurance at every single job I've had. This
seems to be the norm in NY/NJ, at least.

